# Hello Folks Any Advice For My Sandy???



## teresatanasi (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello to All, I am new to the site.I have 2 chis.Both were throw aways and I'm one lucky mom to have them.I believe the youngest now 3+ a tad(I believe I got her less than 6 months vet could give me ann estimate) I'm not certain at all about my Sandy.I estimate her age with the help of a neighbor who knows she was abandon once before.In fact if anyone can offer an age idea,Ill gladly take it.She is bald on the upper side of her tail and going bald other places.(I keep them oiled) She is very grey on the face and going grey on the legs and all over.The vet estimates her age to be 14+ but that is the best she can do.It is very hot here and I keep her out of the heat.We have low humidity.I give her cough syrup and codiene and have run antibiotics on her.She could never take surgery.If there is anyone there with anything homeopathic please help my girl. She has had a horrid life and I want to give her a good life as long as she can go on.She seems to enjoy life still.She has a good appetite(I watch her waistline,as it is too good) She gets burst of energy every so often and plays and jumps.She has very poor sight and doesn't hear well(although I think that may be a show for mom All in all though I hate to put her down if she enjoys her life.I might also add,I notice she has horrid gas at times when she has her spells.I do not mind,even when we are sleeping together,I'm just wondering if this is somehow connected.My vet could not answer that question,so I'm asking the true Chi experts Many thanks for listening folks! T


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok first off what do you feed her? Second what supplements does she get? Why is she on cough medicine with codine, and antibiotics?


----------



## teresatanasi (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello! And thank you for replying.The vet says at times running an antibiotic on an older dog with the condition helps.I haven't given any supplements except a probiotic (for good bacteria) while she is on the antibiotic.The vet gave her a cough syrup with a narcotic in it saying it would relax her trachea(I'm guessing that part) She says steroids are an option but could not be used long term.As I said I do not have a clue of her age.(And truly I don't have much confidence in educated guesses of vets) I have more faith in Chi people.Unfortunately, where I live chis are a dime a dozen.There are dozens put down a week at our shelters here So sad.I feed her Halo.I feed both my chis the same.Any better recommendations are welcomed!! I am open to supplements and any advice you can offer and I so very much appreciate you caring for us!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok here we go! First off I disagree with your Vet on always giving an antibiotic. An antibiotic will not only kill good bacteria but the body becomes immune over time then when you need it guess what it does not work. 

Is she was my chi (nopt knowing full health issues only what you told me) I would do the following. Remember I feed only holistic and my Vet is both traditional and holistic. 

Most of these you can buy online at amazon etc:

Probiotic- I give mine plain greek yogurt and this The Wholistic Pet

Everday Vitamins- 
Wholistic Canine Complete

Joint support-
The Wholistic Pet

Instead of antibiotics I would give Apawthecary- Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats

Echinacea/Goldenseal (all natural antibiotic, immune booster)
MycoTriplex (immune booster cancer fighter)
Ol-Immune (immune booster, fights cysts herpes etc) Amazon.com: Animals' Apawthecary OL Immune for Dogs and Cats, 1oz: Pet Supplies

As for food Halo is ok 4 out of 5 stars but if you want to improve go to Stella & Chewy's, Ziwi Peak, or Primal. 

One thing to remember with senior pets, they burn food quicker so if you notice she is loosing weight go with a fattier protein like Duck, Lamb, Venison, Fish etc.


----------



## teresatanasi (Oct 3, 2013)

*Sandy's Health*

Thank you! I am going to shop online as soon as I end this message.I will make a trip to Walmart after that and try some Greek yougart(as I'm sure she will like it I too believe this vet is too interested in traditional meds.Truthfully,I haven't had good experiences with 3 different vets in the Phoenix metropolitan area.When I first got Sandy,I was told to put her down! She has lived a really happy life for the past couple years.She had a few bad teeth left and she appeared VERY old.She has been a wonderful joy.I was told to put Charlie,my cat down by 2 different vets,9 years ago!!! His mother was killed and I washandfeeding his sister and him.He developed a horrid abcess.Well one great vet(a young gal who has left the area) fixed him up and they are both fine.I sound negative about vets in my area and there are some fabulous dedicated ones I have worked with in spaying and neutering feral cats.I only wish Phoenix itself was a more pet sophisticated city.This is wonderful advice.I do not know her age BUT I say why not go for as long as we can share together.I truly thank you from the bottom of my heart.I live alone and my pets are my family.I am NEVER lonely and very content wth my kids but to not do all I can to make them happy and health isn't acceptable to me.So pleased I joined this site.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I had no choice but to learn. I was trained as a Vet Tech many many years ago but the Vet I worked for did NOT push pills. When I moved to VA I had a few run ins with some idiot Vets and the only way to save my cat Huly was to start looking more at holistic. I have fought and fought and now I can finally breathe with my current Vet. Between her and my pet nutrionist they have Huly on Ol-Immune- (kills FVR herpes virus he contacted from a vaccine), MycoTriplex (immune booster and he has a small tumor that has not grown in 2 years), Echinacea when he starts a sinus infection, the Digest-all, and he eats raw and Stella & Chewy's. Sadie (15 year old Basset Hound) is on Ol-Immune for fatty cysts, the canine complete and the joint support, and cranberry pills (UTI issues) etc so these are all products I use.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are some good articles to read also. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-read-before-giving-your-dog-antibiotics.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi.../121714-truth-about-dog-food-supplements.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/121706-raw-diets-dogs-getting-enough-vitamins-minerals.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...avoid-getting-your-animal-profit-machine.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/117385-home-remedies-itchy-pets.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...s-vets-your-holistic-vet-really-holistic.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/114689-your-dogs-liver-needs-protecting.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...ne-myths-couple-other-good-vaccine-reads.html
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...ng-herbs-vitamins-fruits-vegetables-pets.html


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What are her 'spells'? Does she cough? Has she been diagnosed with heart failure? I wouldn't think she needs an antibiotic for the cough, unless an x-ray showed some type of pneumonia.? Good luck with this old girl.


----------



## teresatanasi (Oct 3, 2013)

*Thank you Ladies!*

My service goes down with the winds here and I had my girl resting comfy when it went up again To answer your question Susan, she has had mild coughing fits since we first were introduced.(To digress,I live in a rural area.The folks who had her before me used to let her wander.She would 'knock' on my door, and we would sit for a few moments with me.I ended up keeping her when they moved and left her.The vet suggested antibiotic.Perhaps steroids down the line.The heat here is atrocious and when it gets humid a few months she suffers.Huly lovingly gave me many ideas to try.Huly, absolutely correct,we can never just agree witth vets.These are our kids,we know them and love them and I was told 2 years ago to put her down!!! Huly, I am going to start my other rescue chi on items too.I already do NOT use a collar.Susan the 'spells' sound like a honking. 4he does lick her toenails and will stop for that.I take her everywhere with me,as I do believe the older all pets get the LESS they like being away from us.Truly this is a great kind site!!! Couldn't ask for nicer folks! Thank you from Sandy and mom


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder if it is an inverted sneeze and not a cough. Sounds almost like hyperventilating


----------

